# Leeds Champ Show



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

Anyone going???
Me and Tashi are going its Shocka's first champ show  we are also taking Aiden and Cerys


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

We'll be there on the 27th - Working & Pastoral Day.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Will be there Working and Pastoral day too


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

we're there on the 28th, it was a mudbath for us last year so fingers crossed it's a bit better


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

Only ever been once before and it was freezing cold and raining!! hope its nice this year we're up there on the 27th and 28th


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

spellweaver said:


> We'll be there on the 27th - Working & Pastoral Day.


oh ill be there too are we having a meet up then


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

griffpan said:


> we're there on the 28th, it was a mudbath for us last year so fingers crossed it's a bit better


are you still camping at wales ??????????????????????


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

leoti said:


> are you still camping at wales ??????????????????????


It's still in the air coz o/h can't get the extra day off, so possibly not  We're still going though for the show


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

leoti said:


> oh ill be there too are we having a meet up then


That'll be good!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm going too!


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> I'm going too!


are you showing or just observing ??? dont forget to come and say hello and meet leoti


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

leoti said:


> are you showing or just observing ??? dont forget to come and say hello and meet leoti


Will do, I'm just tagging along with Val, Jayjay is 4 days too young to be entered!  Do you only show Leoti?


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Will do, I'm just tagging along with Val, Jayjay is 4 days too young to be entered!  Do you only show Leoti?


yes only show leoti, you wont miss e as i be wearing my red suit as always


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

I am entered for Sunday but due to Toyah having Pups I will not be there Boo Hoo Trying to get someone to take her for me


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

I thought Working and Pastoral day was Saturday 26th


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

Jo P said:


> I thought Working and Pastoral day was Saturday 26th


Your right just looked at the schedule and working and pastoral is on the 26th


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> We'll be there on the 27th - Working & Pastoral Day.





Jo P said:


> I thought Working and Pastoral day was Saturday 26th





TinyTashi said:


> Your right just looked at the schedule and working and pastoral is on the 26th


You mean Saturday is the 26th?!!!!  Duh! If I had a brain I'd be dangerous.  At least I got the _*day*_ right when I was making arrangements with Alan any my nieces, thank goodness. Er - I did say Saturday, didn't I Alan .....................


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> You mean Saturday is the 26th?!!!!  Duh! If I had a brain I'd be dangerous.  At least I got the _*day*_ right when I was making arrangements with Alan any my nieces, thank goodness. Er - I did say Saturday, didn't I Alan .....................


Er.......yeah.....you definatly said Saturday!


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

so are we having a forum meet up then ??????? i have your bench number Val but what classes are you in


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

We're in Import Register OD and OB, in ring 30 after 27 AVNSC. We're also in the JHA and YKC classes, in ring 32 from 10am onwards. They're bound to clash  so we'll be dashing madly between rings 30 and 32 for a good portion of the morning as per usual at Leeds. (They used to start JHA and YKC at 9am - wonder why they stopped doing that?) What class is Leoti in?


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm up there on Saturday with two of our boys. I'll be on my own as OH will be home looking after our new pups.

Mick


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

spellweaver said:


> We're in Import Register OD and OB, in ring 30 after 27 AVNSC. We're also in the JHA and YKC classes, in ring 32 from 10am onwards. They're bound to clash  so we'll be dashing madly between rings 30 and 32 for a good portion of the morning as per usual at Leeds. (They used to start JHA and YKC at 9am - wonder why they stopped doing that?) What class is Leoti in?


Leoti is in Yearling b and post grad b and we are in ring 20/21 and bench number 1562


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

Drenched at Peterborough last week, sunburned at Leeds this week  - wow, was it hot! Didn't do too well at the show - Baggio and Callie both got seconds, Emma was 2nd in JHA and 4th in YKC, and Sarah was 3rd in YKC - *but* we had a brilliant time! Everything clashed and so we were holding rings up left right and centre - the import judge waited for Emma to finish in her handling class so she could take Baggio into his breed class, and then Sarah's handling judge waited for the imoprt reg to finish to Sarah could take Baggio in her handling class.  We met Leoti - what a beautiful doggie!  - which was great, and Debbie had a fabulous day but I'll not spoil her news! It was party time at the border collie benches cos Evie's breeders had brought wine and cake for everyone to celebrate Slider becoming a champion. Dog showing at its best!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Yayyyyy at last Indie has now qualified for Crufts - she was a little trooper today and behaved like a good little angel LOL
She got 3rd out of a very large Junior class - shes only 10 month and I was so proud of her today 
Leoti so sorry I didnt come and say hello - I was so excited and burnt - but have pulled a muscle in my leg with all the moving that Frank Kane had us doing LOL I really wanted to come and say hello but I was in a right state as Val will tell you....
My next show is City of Birmingham - anyone going?
How hot was it today? Thank god for cold water and towels


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

Well done both of you!!


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Well done you lot, you had a great day


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Had a great day , my lass got third in yearling but it was so hot , Val it was great to meet you even if it was briefly and your lovely dog (were's my brush) LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Yayyyyy at last Indie has now qualified for Crufts - she was a little trooper today and behaved like a good little angel LOL
> She got 3rd out of a very large Junior class - shes only 10 month and I was so proud of her today
> Leoti so sorry I didnt come and say hello - I was so excited and burnt - but have pulled a muscle in my leg with all the moving that Frank Kane had us doing LOL I really wanted to come and say hello but I was in a right state as Val will tell you....
> My next show is City of Birmingham - anyone going?
> How hot was it today? Thank god for cold water and towels


Well done to you and Indie!!!  I was dying to spill the beans on here but didn't want to steal your thunder - have you come back to earth and cooled down yet?  My face, neck and arms are still burning like mad - we're not used to showing in sunshine this year! Is your leg better?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

leoti said:


> Had a great day , my lass got third in yearling but it was so hot , Val it was great to meet you even if it was briefly and your lovely dog (were's my brush) LOL


I'd have liked to stay longer but I wanted to get Callie back into the cool - well, relative cool! - of the bench tent. We did sit behind your sunshade and watch both your classes though - well done for your 3rd! I absolutely love Leoti - her coat is fabulous.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

spellweaver said:


> Well done to you and Indie!!!  I was dying to spill the beans on here but didn't want to steal your thunder - have you come back to earth and cooled down yet?  My face, neck and arms are still burning like mad - we're not used to showing in sunshine this year! Is your leg better?


My leg isnt too bad but I have been taking some pain killers to take the edge off.
I have calmed right down now LOL I was so excited after having a few shows where she was a little madam and acted up it was so great to have her behave and get placed under such a well known judge - the class was huge and most were Juniors.
As for the weather - its boiling again today - my arms got a little burnt but its well worth it LOL
I cannot wait for Birmingham now - shes in AVNSC
but I feel more confident with her now 
How are yours coping with the weather?

Thankyou for sharing my giddyness about my win


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

Lil brag off me  Shocka won puppy bitch, 2nd in puppy stakes and 3rd in ykc stakes!!!!!! had a brilliant day spec as it was her 1st show


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Well done to all those that did well at Leeds next stop for us is Paignton


----------

